
Show HN: Delta – view your Git split diffs in the browser - tpwong
http://delta.octavore.com
======
boulos
This looks pretty cool, but why do you need to "run" delta rather than having
it dump out the static HTML? I'd love to use this as server-less review: "Oh,
I've got this local diff on my box, here look at this HTML for a prettified
view".

~~~
tpwong
Good idea! There's already a way to print out html to the command line, but it
should really be the same as what gets rendered in the browser. I've added a
Github issue to track. this.

------
stephentmcm
Nice but the diff's fail contrast levels for accessibility. I have trouble
with contrast and I can barely read the diffs and certainly wouldn't use it
for any serious amount of time.

~~~
tpwong
Do you have examples of a color scheme which would work better, or other
suggestions on how we could improve it? I'm thinking the ability to customize
color schemes would be a useful feature to add.

~~~
stephentmcm
Not really actually, I was going to recommend Solarized[1] and base16[2] but
both fail to pass AAA according to WAVE[3]. I'd recommend installing the WAVE
extension for Chrome or Firefox as a start point.

[1]
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/)
[2]
[http://chriskempson.github.io/base16/](http://chriskempson.github.io/base16/)
[3] [http://wave.webaim.org/](http://wave.webaim.org/)

